# Cervical fluid that's thick like jello?



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

So I have had the creamy type of CF for several days prior to today, and I've been a bit overdue to start getting eggwhite. Today I have this extremely thick stuff, I think I've only seen it once before years ago before I knew what CF is. It's copious like eggwhite, and somewhat stretchy, but it's thick like that mucilage glue I remember from elementary school. What gives? My guess is that I'm getting eggwhite but I'm dehydrated? (I am a bit dehydrated and have been trying to drink lots of water to fix it.) Or is this just a normal variation of CF?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

is it like rubber cement? I usually mark it as sticky. be warned though, I have noticed that sometimes when ewcm dries out on my underpants it looks like rubber cement, but is very stretchy when checked internally/at wipe, anyhting with stretch I mark as ewcm


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
is it like rubber cement? I usually mark it as sticky. be warned though, I have noticed that sometimes when ewcm dries out on my underpants it looks like rubber cement, but is very stretchy when checked internally/at wipe, anyhting with stretch I mark as ewcm

it is like rubber cement, yeah. It's like that internally too- I just pulled out a big gob of it earlier. (Sorry if that's TMI, but hey I figure once you're talking details on cervical fluid, you might as well just spell it out.) I guess I'll mark as sticky.


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
is it like rubber cement? I usually mark it as sticky. be warned though, I have noticed that sometimes when ewcm dries out on my underpants it looks like rubber cement, but is very stretchy when checked internally/at wipe, anyhting with stretch I mark as ewcm









:

This happens to me every month........my theory is that internally it's very slippery, but as it sits in the air at the vaginal opening, it turns into more of a rubber cement.


----------



## LucyJaynesmom (Sep 18, 2006)

I get this anytime I have a nabothian cyst. Sounds gross, but they kind of pop and then I get this jello-like cf. Do you check the position of you cervix? If you do, have you noticed a little bump that seems to grow larger each day? First time I found one, I totally freaked, went to the ob.gyn and her told about these. Harmless. HTH


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

I get this every month at the start of my fertile period. For like one day. It's so bizarre!! It has been quite consistent the past few months - one day of this rubber cement type stuff, then a couple sticky days, couple creamy/milky days, then a few super-clear, super-stretchy, super-copious eggwhite fertile. LOL. As strange as it is to analyze this stuff though, it's exciting for me every month when I see that


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skrimpy* 
I get this every month at the start of my fertile period. For like one day. It's so bizarre!! It has been quite consistent the past few months - one day of this rubber cement type stuff, then a couple sticky days, couple creamy/milky days, then a few super-clear, super-stretchy, super-copious eggwhite fertile. LOL. As strange as it is to analyze this stuff though, it's exciting for me every month when I see that
















Teeheehee. Totally me too!


----------

